# [SOLVED] libpcap no such file or directory

## queen

A lot of programs that depend on libpcap don't work for me anymore. Possibly due to an upgrade of software. 

I tried to re-emerge libpcap but it didn't help. 

This is the error that I get:

```

error while loading shared libraries: libpcap.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

I use version

```

[I] net-libs/libpcap

     Available versions:  0.9.8-r2 1.0.0-r2 ~1.0.1_pre20090708 ~1.0.1_pre20090812 {bluetooth ipv6 libnl}

     Installed versions:  1.0.0-r2(10:43:52 AM 10/07/2009)(ipv6 -bluetooth)

```

[code]ls -l /usr/lib/libpcap.*

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 283326 2009-10-07 10:43 /usr/lib/libpcap.a

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     16 2009-10-07 10:43 /usr/lib/libpcap.so -> libpcap.so.1.0.0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     16 2009-10-07 10:43 /usr/lib/libpcap.so.1 -> libpcap.so.1.0.0

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 198872 2009-10-07 10:43 /usr/lib/libpcap.so.1.0.0

[/code

How can I solve it?Last edited by queen on Sat Oct 10, 2009 11:05 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ch00k

Try revdep-rebuild

----------

## queen

 *Ch00k wrote:*   

> Try revdep-rebuild

 

I tried, and it reported about wireshark, nmap, etc that it needs libpcap.

The problem with revdep-rebuild is as follows:

it reports about kde stuff also. These are blocked by various packages because I didn't upgrade yet to new kde. 

So, what I did, is to re-emerge manually the packages of wireshark, nmap etc and libpcap (instead of revdep-rebuild). It emerge it ok. But the programs don't work. ;-(

the only one which I can use is wireshark.

----------

## Hu

The upgrade from the 0.9.x series libpcap to 1.0 series changed the filename.  Any packages linked against it will need to be rebuilt.  I would expect wireshark, nmap, and tcpdump all to require a rebuild.  The KDE packages may be an unrelated problem, but I cannot say without seeing the output from revdep-rebuild -p.

----------

## queen

 *Hu wrote:*   

> The upgrade from the 0.9.x series libpcap to 1.0 series changed the filename.  Any packages linked against it will need to be rebuilt.  I would expect wireshark, nmap, and tcpdump all to require a rebuild.  The KDE packages may be an unrelated problem, but I cannot say without seeing the output from revdep-rebuild -p.

 

i re-emerged wireshark, tcpdump, kismet, nmap. nmap doesn't work. wireshark, kismet, tcpdump work 

The kde is unrelated. I only said that i can't use normally revdep-rebuild because it wants to build kde as well due to other libraries. So, I tricked and emerged wireshark nmap kismet........ separately without all kde stuff. 

Now for the output that you asked:

```

 revdep-rebuild -p

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Found existing 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Found existing 2_ldpath.rr.

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

 * Found existing 3_broken.rr.

 * Assigning files to packages

 * Found existing 4_raw.rr

 * Cleaning list of packages to rebuild

 * Found existing 4_pkgs.rr

 * Assigning packages to ebuilds

 * Found existing 4_ebuilds.rr

 * Evaluating package order

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/expat-2.0.1-r2 [2.0.1-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/eject-0

[ebuild   R   ] net-analyzer/firewalk-5.0

[ebuild   R   ] net-analyzer/p0f-2.0.8-r1

[ebuild     U ] dev-db/sqlite-3.6.17 [3.6.16]

[ebuild     UD] dev-lang/lua-5.1.4 [5.1.4-r2]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-common-2.24.0 [2.20.0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/nss-3.12.3-r1 [3.12.3]

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/debianutils-3.1.3 [2.28.5]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libtasn1-2.3 [1.3]

[ebuild     U ] perl-core/Sys-Syslog-0.27 [0.18]

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-libs/db-4.6.21_p4 [4.2.52_p4-r2, 4.3.29_p1-r1, 4.5.20_p2-r1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.2.1 [1.1.5]

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/audiofile-0.2.6-r4 [0.2.6-r3]

[ebuild   R   ] net-nds/openldap-2.3.43

[ebuild     U ] virtual/perl-Sys-Syslog-0.27 [0.18]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.2.3 [1.0.3]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.4 [1.0.3]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.5 [1.0.4]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXi-1.2.1 [1.1.3]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/randrproto-1.2.2 [1.2.1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/rgb-1.0.3 [1.0.1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.0.2 [1.0.1]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.5 [2.3.0]

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.0.4 [2.0.3]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXScrnSaver-1.1.3 [1.1.2]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/dri2proto-1.99.3

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXv-1.0.4 [1.0.3]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXinerama-1.0.3 [1.0.2]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.0.5 [1.0.3]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/mkfontscale-1.0.6 [1.0.5]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xrandr-1.2.3 [1.2.2]

[ebuild     U ] media-fonts/encodings-1.0.2-r1 [1.0.2]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.4 [1.0.3]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXaw-1.0.5 [1.0.4]

[ebuild     U ] x11-wm/twm-1.0.4 [1.0.3]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xmessage-1.0.2-r1 [1.0.2]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xinit-1.0.8-r8 [1.0.5-r1]

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.10.5

[uninstall    ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6

[blocks b     ] <x11-base/xorg-server-1.5 ("<x11-base/xorg-server-1.5" is blocking x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.10.5)

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/popt-1.14 [1.10.7]

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/pango-1.24.5-r1 [1.22.4]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.7 [1.6]

[ebuild     U ] net-dns/libidn-1.15 [1.13]

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-1.5 [1.1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/atk-1.26.0 [1.24.0]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libbonobo-2.24.1 [2.24.0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libksba-1.0.7 [1.0.3]

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/icon-naming-utils-0.8.90 [0.8.6]

[ebuild     U ] x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.24.0 [2.22.0]

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r6 [2.6.19-r5, 2.6.20-r8, 2.6.21-r4, 2.6.22-r2, 2.6.22-r5, 2.6.22-r8, 2.6.22-r9, 2.6.23-r3, 2.6.23-r6, 2.6.23-r9, 2.6.24-r3, 2.6.24-r4, 2.6.24-r8, 2.6.25-r7, 2.6.25-r8, 2.6.25-r9, 2.6.26-r4, 2.6.27-r8, 2.6.28-r5, 2.6.29-r5, 2.6.30-r1]

[ebuild     U ] net-libs/libsoup-2.26.3-r3 [2.4.1]

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/hal-info-20090414 [20090309]

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xsm-1.0.1-r1 [1.0.1]

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/php-5.2.10

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/mesa-7.3-r1 [6.5.2-r1]

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-lang/python-2.6.2-r1 [2.4.6, 2.5.4-r3]

[ebuild     U ] app-admin/python-updater-0.7 [0.5]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/rarian-0.8.1 [0.8.0-r1]

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/pyopengl-3.0.0 [2.0.0.44]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libglade-2.6.4 [2.6.3]

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gail-1000

[ebuild     U ] net-dialup/ppp-2.4.4-r23 [2.4.4-r21]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.18.5 [2.18.4]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.24.1 [2.22.0]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.22.3-r2 [2.22.3]

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gvfs-1.0.3-r2

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/libproxy-0.2.3-r2

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/libsoup-gnome-2.26.3-r1

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r4

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnome-2.24.1 [2.22.0]

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/gpgme-1.1.8-r1 [1.1.6]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.18.3 [2.18.2]

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.5.9

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdeedu-3.5.9

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdetoys-3.5.9

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdewebdev-3.5.9

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdegraphics-3.5.9

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdepim-3.5.9-r1

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/wxpython-2.8.10.1 [2.8.9.1-r2]

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.9

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdeaddons-3.5.9

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r6 [1.3.0.0-r6]

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.4.0 [1.2.3]

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.3.2 [1.1.1]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.24.1 [2.22.0]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.24.1 [2.22.1]

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/graphviz-2.20.3

[ebuild   R   ] net-voip/ekiga-2.0.12

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6 [3.5.9-r4]

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/digikam-0.9.4 [0.9.2]

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdenetwork ("kde-base/kdenetwork" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kde ("kde-base/kde" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdetoys ("kde-base/kdetoys" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdeartwork ("kde-base/kdeartwork" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdepim ("kde-base/kdepim" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdemultimedia ("kde-base/kdemultimedia" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdeadmin ("kde-base/kdeadmin" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdebase ("kde-base/kdebase" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdeedu ("kde-base/kdeedu" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdegraphics ("kde-base/kdegraphics" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdewebdev ("kde-base/kdewebdev" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdegames ("kde-base/kdegames" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdeaddons ("kde-base/kdeaddons" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdeutils ("kde-base/kdeutils" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdetoys-3.5.9', 'merge') pulled in by

    kde-base/kdetoys:3.5

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdeutils-3.5.9-r1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    kde-base/kdeutils:3.5 required by world

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdeadmin-3.5.9', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    kde-base/kdeadmin required by world

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdepim-3.5.9-r1', 'merge')

    ~kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9 required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdegames-3.5.9', 'nomerge')

    kde-base/kdebase:3.5

    (and 2 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdepim-3.5.9-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    kde-base/kdepim:3.5

    ~kde-base/kdepim-3.5.9 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdeaddons-3.5.9', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdegraphics-3.5.9', 'merge') pulled in by

    kde-base/kdegraphics:3.5

    =kde-base/kdegraphics-3.5* required by ('ebuild', '/', 'media-gfx/digikam-0.9.4', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdeedu-3.5.9', 'merge') pulled in by

    kde-base/kdeedu:3.5

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdeartwork-3.5.9', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    kde-base/kdeartwork:3.5 required by world

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kde-3.5.9', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    kde-base/kde:3.5 required by world

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.5.9', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.5.9 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdeaddons-3.5.9', 'merge')

    kde-base/kdemultimedia:3.5

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdewebdev-3.5.9', 'merge') pulled in by

    kde-base/kdewebdev:3.5

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.9', 'merge') pulled in by

    kde-base/kdenetwork:3.5

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdeaddons-3.5.9', 'merge') pulled in by

    kde-base/kdeaddons:3.5

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6', 'merge') pulled in by

    =kde-base/kdelibs-3.5* required by ('ebuild', '/', 'media-gfx/digikam-0.9.4', 'merge')

    =kde-base/kdelibs-3.5* required by ('installed', '/', 'media-libs/libkexiv2-0.1.8-r1', 'nomerge')

    kde-base/kdelibs:3.5

    (and 2 more)

 *

 * Warning: Failed to resolve package order.

 * Will merge in arbitrary order

 *

Possible reasons:

- An ebuild is no longer in the portage tree.

- An ebuild is masked, use /etc/portage/packages.keyword

and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask to unmask it

.....

 * All prepared. Starting rebuild

emerge --oneshot --pretend dev-lang/php:5

dev-python/wxpython:2.8

kde-base/kdeaddons:3.5

kde-base/kdebase:3.5

kde-base/kdeedu:3.5

kde-base/kdegraphics:3.5

kde-base/kdelibs:3.5

kde-base/kdemultimedia:3.5

kde-base/kdenetwork:3.5

kde-base/kdepim:3.5

kde-base/kdetoys:3.5

kde-base/kdewebdev:3.5

media-gfx/digikam:0

media-gfx/graphviz:0

net-analyzer/firewalk:0

net-analyzer/p0f:0

net-nds/openldap:0

net-voip/ekiga:0

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.9-r4

[ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/php-5.2.10

[ebuild     U ] dev-python/wxpython-2.8.10.1 [2.8.9.1-r2] USE="-doc% -examples%"

[ebuild   R   ] media-gfx/graphviz-2.20.3

[ebuild   R   ] net-analyzer/firewalk-5.0

[ebuild   R   ] net-analyzer/p0f-2.0.8-r1

[ebuild   R   ] net-nds/openldap-2.3.43

[ebuild   R   ] net-voip/ekiga-2.0.12

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.5.9

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdeedu-3.5.9

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdetoys-3.5.9

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdewebdev-3.5.9

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdegraphics-3.5.9

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdepim-3.5.9-r1

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.9

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdeaddons-3.5.9

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6 [3.5.9-r4]

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/digikam-0.9.4 [0.9.2]

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdenetwork ("kde-base/kdenetwork" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kde ("kde-base/kde" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdetoys ("kde-base/kdetoys" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdeartwork ("kde-base/kdeartwork" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdepim ("kde-base/kdepim" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdemultimedia ("kde-base/kdemultimedia" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdeadmin ("kde-base/kdeadmin" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdebase ("kde-base/kdebase" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdeedu ("kde-base/kdeedu" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdegraphics ("kde-base/kdegraphics" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdewebdev ("kde-base/kdewebdev" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdegames ("kde-base/kdegames" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdeaddons ("kde-base/kdeaddons" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/kdeutils ("kde-base/kdeutils" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdetoys-3.5.9', 'merge') pulled in by

    kde-base/kdetoys:3.5

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdeutils-3.5.9-r1', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    kde-base/kdeutils:3.5 required by world

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdeadmin-3.5.9', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    kde-base/kdeadmin required by world

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9-r4', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdepim-3.5.9-r1', 'merge')

    ~kde-base/kdebase-3.5.9 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.9', 'merge')

    kde-base/kdebase:3.5

    (and 1 more)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdepim-3.5.9-r1', 'merge') pulled in by

    kde-base/kdepim:3.5

    ~kde-base/kdepim-3.5.9 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdeaddons-3.5.9', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdegraphics-3.5.9', 'merge') pulled in by

    kde-base/kdegraphics:3.5

    =kde-base/kdegraphics-3.5* required by ('ebuild', '/', 'media-gfx/digikam-0.9.4', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdeedu-3.5.9', 'merge') pulled in by

    kde-base/kdeedu:3.5

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdeartwork-3.5.9', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    kde-base/kdeartwork:3.5 required by world

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kde-3.5.9', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    kde-base/kde:3.5 required by world

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.5.9', 'merge') pulled in by

    ~kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.5.9 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdeaddons-3.5.9', 'merge')

    kde-base/kdemultimedia:3.5

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdewebdev-3.5.9', 'merge') pulled in by

    kde-base/kdewebdev:3.5

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.9', 'merge') pulled in by

    kde-base/kdenetwork:3.5

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdeaddons-3.5.9', 'merge') pulled in by

    kde-base/kdeaddons:3.5

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.10-r6', 'merge') pulled in by

    =kde-base/kdelibs-3.5* required by ('ebuild', '/', 'media-gfx/digikam-0.9.4', 'merge')

    kde-base/kdelibs:3.5

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

 *

 * revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages.

 * you have the following choices:

 * - If emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild.

 * - Use /etc/portage/package.keywords to unmask a newer version of the package.

 *   (and remove 5_order.rr to be evaluated again)

 * - Modify the above emerge command and run it manually.

 * - Compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually,

 *   remove temporary files, and try again.

 *   (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

 *

 * To remove temporary files, please run:

 * rm /var/cache/revdep-rebuild/*.rr

```

----------

## queen

I ran ldconfig and also ld -d nmap. 

I found that nmap looks for libconfig.so.0 and it doesn't find it. 

wireshark and others look for version 1 and this is the reason they work. 

I want to use nmap version 5.0.0-r2.

----------

## queen

I managed to solve it. I downgraded libpcap to version 0.9.8-r2. emerged again nmap 5.00-r2 wireshark 1.2.2 (upgraded to latest), tcpdump 0.9.8-r1 (latest stable) and all of them work with libpcap.so.0.

too bad I had to downgrade libpcap. But at least it is solved and I work with latest versions of the programs.

----------

